
Build an Offshore Development Team That Won’t Suck - gvb
http://techcrunch.com/2015/11/27/build-an-offshore-development-team-that-wont-suck/
======
jlg23
Point 0: Ensure that communication works. Even geniuses cannot guess what they
are supposed to deliver if you don't have working communication channels. And
this is, in my experience, where most companies who employ offshore developers
fail miserably, especially if they have to communicate across time zones.

